# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Themes For Sony Ericsson

## Omar

Animated and Different Architectural Themes For Sony Ericsson Mobiles 

Note.You Must be a Registered member before downloading any Theme.Installing an App on mobile is very easy just follow the points :

*1. Download Application to your PC
2. Transfer it to Your Mobile through (Data Cable,Bluetooth or Infrared)
3. After successful installation of file you can start using that theme simply by going to the Theme menu of your mobile.Enjoy:thumbs:*

More Symbian Applications,Java Applications,Themes,Games and Much more coming soon compatible with the following brands:
Sony Ericsson, Nokia, Siemens, Motorola, Samsung, Panasonic, Philips, Ericsson, LG, Neonode, Qtek, Sendo, Sagem, Sharp, Alcatel, BenQ, Sanyo, Kyocera, NEC, Bird, i-mate, Maxon, Mitsubishi, palmOne, Pantech, Tel.Me., VK Mobile, Amoi, BlackBerry, Chea, Haier, Innostream, Mitac, O2, Sewon, Telital.

----------


## Omar

Royal Purple Theme 


iPhone Theme

----------


## Omar

Blue Nose Bear

----------


## Omar

Black Walkman Theme

----------


## Omar

Bobble Theme

----------


## Omar

Extrodium Theme

----------


## Omar

Bears Love Theme

----------


## Omar

Tree Scenery

----------


## Omar

Hello Kitty! Theme

----------


## Omar

Fairy Theme

----------


## RAHEN

many of them are cool...Sony Ericcson is going great...
great work...omar keep it up...:up;

----------


## shj_124

thnxxxx...so much...

----------


## t0q

thanks alot...

----------


## chinni_rox

thankx a lot

----------


## pca

very beautiful theme, i like most. thanks

----------


## coolshoaib

Thanks Omar. I loved the Royal Purple Theme.

----------


## porcelein_doll

i liked all:d

----------


## nicolajoseph1

Really Awesome themes. I like it all very much. Specially the teddy bear and fairy theme.
I am also using Song Ericsson phone. I will use this themes in my cell.
I hope many people will like this themes.

----------

